# Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende in der Oberpfalz*

Dieses mal hatte unser Franzl zum 4.Nürnberger-Anglerboardstammtisch geladen.
Da der Donnerstag ein Feiertag in Bayern war und ich am Freitag frei hatte,beschlossen wir den Stammtisch mit einem Wochenendangeln zu verbinden.
Angesagt zum Stammtisch hatten sich noch Pfiffie79 und heinerv.

Ich fuhr am Donnerstag gegen 13.00 Uhr bei mit zu Hause los und ohne Stau bin ich die 150km recht zügig vorwärts gekommen.
Gegen 15.00 Uhr trudelte ich gutgelaunt bei Franzl ein.
Von dort ging es sofort los an einen Weiher um Köderfische zu fangen.Franzl fing in wenigen Minuten 10 kleine Köderfische die uns für die Nacht auf Zander reichen sollten.





Dann ging es weiter zu einem Weiher von dem unser Franzl behauptet das es dort gute Zander gäbe.Als wir jedoch an diesem Weiher ankamen war die einzige gute Zanderstelle schon von Wochenendcampern belagert.
Was tun?Franzl fragte mich ob wir nicht an den Otterweiher ausweichen wollen und es dort auf Karpfen versuchen wollen.Ich begrüßte diesen Vorschlag und schon ging es los zum Weiher.
Dort angekommen fanden wir eine Vereinsparty vor.Aber egal,der Weiher hatte auch noch ein ruhiges Plätzchen für uns übrig.
Bevor wir unseren Angelplatz einrichteten luden wir uns kurz zur Vereinsparty ein und verspeisten dort erst mal einen deftigen Rollbraten vom Grill. Die 10€ Spende in die Jugendkasse war Ehrensache, auch wenn man uns das Essen eigentlich geschenkt hatte.
Nach einem guten Essen waren wir bereit auf  die Karpfen die da kommen sollten.
Leider hatten wohl auch die Karpfen vom Rollbraten genascht.Es tat sich die Nacht nichts. Aber da ich um 0 Uhr Geburtstag hatte wussten wir unsere Zeit zu nutzen. Bis halb 3 Uhr waren wir wach und feierten zu 2. in meinen Geburtstag. Am nächsten morgen wurde ich ziemlich unsanft geweckt. An seinem Geburtstagsmorgen, bei Sonnenaufgang durch eine kreischende Rollenbremse geweckt werden – gibt es noch was schöneres als Angler?
Binnen einer halben Stunde konnten wir 3 Karpfen fangen, alles keine Riesen aber immerhin lieferten sie schöne Drills.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück ging ersteinmal nach Grafenwöhr. Wir wollten schon mal die Angelkarten für das am Samstag geplante Gemeinschaftsangeln am Dürnaster Weiher organisieren.
Nachdem wir nun also 7 Tageskarten erworben hatten(Petrikasus und 3 Kumpels hatten sich auch noch angesagt), fuhren wir auf dem Rückweg am Dürnaster Weiher vorbei.
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein standen wir nun am Ufer und begutachteten das Gewässer.
Idyllisch eingebettet in herrlicher Landschaft lag der See vor uns. Ich war hin und weg. Ein absolutes Traumgewässer.















Bei einem Rundgang um den See trafen wir auf einen "älteren" Kollegen, der sein Glück auf Karpfen versuchte. Wir standen kaum 2 Minuten da, da kreischte schon seine Rolle. Als der Fisch nach 10 Minuten immer noch nicht zu sehen war, dachte ich mir schon "Man, was muss der denn da für einen Hammerkarpfen" dranhaben. Franzl und ich bekamen riesige Augen als er einen vielleicht 4 Pfund schweren Spiegler in den Kescher gleiten lies. Die Karpfen mussten hier scheinbar unglaubliche Kräfte besitzen. Hilfsbereit erzählte uns der Karpfenangler, wie wir hier angeln sollten. "Frolic am Haar, da vorne an die Ecke schmeißen...da fütter ich immer an!"
Nach dem Smalltalk traten wir den Heimweg zu unserem Basislager bei Franzl an.
Nun war es schon Mittag und wir hatten noch einiges zu erledigen. Zuerst war einkaufen angesagt.
Lauch, Zwiebeln, Kräuterbutter ein bisschen Brotzeit für Samstag und diverse Spirituosen für den Abend waren schnell im Einkaufskorb verstaut.
Nun ging es an den Aufbau. Bierzeltgarnituren, Grill und Getränke mussten zur Party-Location gebracht werden.
Wir waren kaum mit den Vorbereitungen fertig, da klingelte schon Franzls Handy. Pfiffie79 aus Jena verkündete uns, dass er soeben eingetroffen ist. Wir lotsten ihn zu Franzls Haus wo es dann an die Vorbereitung des "Grillfischs" ging.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Als wir alles soweit erledigt hatten konnte der gemütliche Teil beginnen.
Bei herrlichem Wetter saßen wir nun also am Leherbach und tranken erstmal ein Geburtstagsbierchen.Ich wurde doch wahrlich an diesem Freitag ein Jahr älter.
Kurzfristig kündigte sich noch Georg ein Fischerkumpane von Franzl an - war kein Problem wir hatten eh mehr als genung Gegen 19.30 Uhr war dann die Bande komplett und die ersten Fischfilets brutzelten bereits auf dem Grill. Ein paar Bierchen trinken und ein bisschen fachsimpeln vor traumhafter Kulisse war angesagt - ach war das schön. 



























Irgendwann kam dann auch noch Franzls Cousine vorbei, was die Stimmung bei einigen Stammtischlern scheinbar nocheinmal anhob.Es ist aber auch ne ganz süsse. Es wurden Witze gerissen und viel gelacht.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Im Lauf des Abends erklärte sich Georg auch noch bereit uns am Samstag an den Dürnaster Weiher zu begleiten, schließlich hatte er dort schon jahrelang geangelt und kennt den See wirklich gut.
Nun ging es ans Fischessen! Unsere Dorsch, Steinbeisser und Köhlerfilets wurden rasch vertilgt - hat scheinbar geschmeckt. Dabei öffneten wir immer ein Paket nach dem anderen und verteilten nur kleine Häppchen - so konnten wir insgesamt gut eine Stunde immer nach und nach essen. Nachdem uns die Sonne verlassen hatte, wurden die härteren Getränke an den Tisch geholt. Immerhin gab es etwas zu feiern.
Gegen 23 Uhr begab ich mich dann auf meine Liege, Pfiffie, Heinerv und Franzl hielten noch etwas durch. Georg war zwischenzeitlich zum Aalangeln verschwunden. Wir wollten am nächsten morgen so bald wie möglich am Dürnaster Weiher sein, damit wir die Stelle, die wir uns ausgeguckt hatten auch sicher belagern konnten.
Bereits gegen 4.30 Uhr wurde ich durch die "Aufräumgeräusche" geweckt.Irgendwie war es für mich zu früh.Aber egal...wir wollten ja fischen.
Alle haben mit angepackt und so war as Vortagschaos in 20 Minuten beseitigt. Nach dem wir heinerv verabschiedet hatten ging es auch schon los in Richtung Dürnast. Wie zu erwarten waren wir die ersten Angler am See und hatten freie Platzwahl. Nachdem wir unser Gerödel ausgeladen hatten gingen wir erstmal eine Runde Spinnfischen. Nach gut einer Stunde dann der erste Fischkontakt. Franzl konnte einen Zander haken, der sofort wieder schwimmen durfte. Beim nächsten Wurf hatte er schon den nächsten dran, der auch wieder in die Fluten zurück rutschte. Pfiffie79, der sich mit seiner Spinnrute in die andere Richtung aufmachte konnte noch einen kleinen Hecht anlanden, der selbstverstänlich auch wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. Nun stieg langsam die Sonne am Horizont empor und wir ließen es etwas ruhiger angehen.





 Ich hatte am Vorabend in Franzls Angelschuppen eine fertig montierte Karpfenrute mit Haarmontage und eine Tüte Frolic gesichtet, logisch dass die mit nach Dürnast kam.
Faulenzen war nun angesagt, genüsslich sanken wir in unsere Angelstühle und warteten mal ab was so kommen sollten. Doch wir kamen gar nicht recht zur Ruhe, schon nach gut 20 Minuten lief die "Frolic-Rute". Nach einem kurzem Anhieb durfte ich nun endlich einen dieser kleinen Kraftpakete drillen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Karpfen um die 5 Pfd solche Kraft haben können. Nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting durfte mein erster Fisch des Tages wieder schwimmen. Kaum saß ich wieder im Stuhl, ging die "Wurm-Rute" los. Wieder war es ein Spiegelkarpfen der mit einen herrlichen Drill bescherte.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Jetzt wurde es aber langsam brütend heiss. Heute war der wärmste 28.Mai seit 1922, und auch die Fische schienen das zu spüren - schlagartig war nichts mehr los. Aber immerhin konnte man mit der Matchrute noch Rotaugen und Brachsen fangen.
Gegen 11 Uhr bekam wir dann Besuch. Boardie Petrikasus und seine Kumpels Konni, Peter und Markus, die in Schwandorf Urlaub machten kamen vorbei um gemeinsam mit uns zu angeln. Da in der Mittagshitze eh nichts ging konzentrierte man sich auf Flüssigkeitsaufnahme in Form von Hopfkaltschale und Austausch von Anglerlatein. Tagsüber passierte eigentlich nicht mehr viel, außer, dass wir bei geilem Wetter an einem geilen See saßen und eine richtig gute Stimmung in der Luft lag.
Am frühen Abend stieß dann Georg zu uns.

















Bevor es dunkel wurde zogen Pfiffie, Franzl, Petrikasus und ich nocheinmal mit der Spinnrute los. Diesmal leider ohne Erfolg. Anschließend war Aalangeln angesagt. Eine kleine Knicklichtarmee lag nun vor uns im Wasser. Es dauerte nicht lange da konnte Pfiffie den ersten Aal von ca. 50cm landen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Gemütlich saßen wir zusammen, man hatte sich viel zu erzählen. Doch plötzlich tauchte eine Pose ab. Es war wieder die von Pfiffie, der nun schon seinen 2ten Aal landen konnte. Da sich bei mir auf Grund nicht viel tat, entschloss ich mich auch auf Pose zu wechseln. Und es sollte sich lohnen, nur kurze Zeit später konnte ich einen strammen Aal aus dem Dürnaster Weiher ziehen. 80cm maß der Schleicher, einfach geil.
Nachdem Pfiffie noch einige Aale gefangen hat - und wir nichts mehr. War es an der Zeit "Lebe Wohl" zu sagen. Petrikasus, Peter, Konni, Markus und auch Pfiffie traten den Heimweg an. Georg, Franzl und ich fuhren an die Vils um dort unser Nachtlager aufzuschlagen
Nun war ich also das erste mal an dem Fluss, der Franzl und Georg so faszinierte. Vor lauter Schwärmerei kamen sie kaum zum angeln. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt konnte ich das noch nicht so recht verstehen. Aber es war stockdunkel und ich war sehr müde. Nach einem Feierabendbier verbrachten wir nun die 3. Nacht in Folge unter freiem Himmel.
Am nächsten Morgen fing Georg eine große Brachse, die vom Laichgeschäft gezeichnet war. Als die Sonne hinter den Bäumen hervorkam sollte es an einen Wasserfall gehen.
Während Georg uns noch eine Kanne Kaffee besorgte schleppten Franzl und ich schon mal das Angelgerät an unsere Angelstelle.
Und nun waren wir da:
Im Herzen der Natur, einfach ein traumhafter Anblick bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen an diesem Fleckchen Erde zu stehen.
Nach gut einer halben Stunde drillte Franzl dann eine ca. 40cm lange Bachforelle aus einer der Staustufen. Wir freuten uns über den Fisch, aber eigentlich war Angeln in dieser Landschaft wirklich nebensächlich. Gemütlich tranken wir unseren Kaffee und liefen mit "hochgekrempelten" Hosen über die Sandbänke im Wasser. Es war einfach nur geil !!!


















































Am frühen Nachmittag ging es dann wieder zurück zu Franzl. Schnell noch einen Happen essen und dann das Auto wieder bepacken. Gegen 15 Uhr verabschiedete ich mich dann schweren Herzens aus der Oberpfalz. Die Heimfahrt verlief unkompliziert und ich war rasch wieder in Oberbayern angekommen. Am Abend wurde dann gleich die gefangene Forelle in die Pfanne geschmissen und mit einem leckeren Fisch schloss ich diese wirklich schönen Tage in der Oberpfalz ab.

Hier möchte ich unseren Franzl nochmals herzlichst für die 4 super Tage in der Oberpfalz danken.
Er hatte alles perfekt organisiert und seine Gastfreundschaft ist einfach nicht in Worte zu kleiden.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit mit unserem Franzl dort noch einige male auf  einer solchen Angeltour sein.

*Dieser Bericht entstand in Gemeinschaftsarbeit mit Franzl.*


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Schön geschrieben, schöne Bilder #6
Das sieht alles nach einem gelungenen WE aus.
Hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch unterwegs gewesen zu sein - wenn auch nur virtuell


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

astrein !!!!  #6
das glaub ich nur zuuu gern mit dem "geilen Wochenende" !!!!   :m
sieht einfach klasse aus ! super Fotos ....


----------



## Lotte (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

moin-moin,

ein genialer bericht mit wirklich tollen bildern!!! was will man mehr??? dabei sein |supergri:m!!!

vielen dank für den tollen bericht!!!


----------



## sunny (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Neid, Neid und nochmal Neid. |evil: 

Saugeiler Bericht und schönste Bilder #6 .

sunny #h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Klasse Micha #6

War schon wirklich ein geiles Wochenende, schreit auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung


----------



## Karstein (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Ihr ollen Genießer! 

Da hattest aber ein phänomenales Birthday-Weekend, Micha - klasse!!! (und soooo tot von der Nacht klangst am Telefon gar nich :m)

Mannomann, was habt ihr bei euch aber auch für feine Gewässer, Franz! 

Hab Dank für den Bericht und die astreinen Fotos, Micha. #6 #6 #6

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

HI,

einfach nur noch genial!
Prospektreife "Urlaubs"-Bilder!!
Da ist man förmlich mit dabei #6 #6 
#h


----------



## kämml (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Geiler Bericht Jungs

Tolle Bilder noch dazu, so stell ich mir ein Geburtstags-angeln vor.

Bis bald Toni


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Mann Geburtstagsguiding mit Franz und dann in der Gegend! Mensch geht es Euch gut!
Und ich hab auch noch verpasst, zu gratulieren! Happy Börsday nachträglich und Danke für den schönen Bericht mit klasse- Bildern!


----------



## Locke (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

just #6 !!!


----------



## Anni (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

super das macht spass zum lesen und bilder gucken#6 

irgendwann hauts schon mal hin wenn ich auch in deutschland nicht angeln darf#q aber dabei sein ist doch auch schön vor allem wenn man zusehen muß was für :a #: rauskommen:c 
aber bald ist norge angesagt|supergri da lass ich es krachen#h


----------



## Zanderkisser (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Mensch super!!!!#6 Geiler Bericht und noch schönere Bilder!!!#6 Leider war ich nachtschichtbedingt und mit Nebenjob als Krankenpfleger nich in der Lage euch zu besuchen.Aber ich hoffe beim nächsten Angelwochenende dabei sein zu können...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## HEWAZA (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Toller Bericht und super Bilder! Nachträglich Happy Birthday!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Kurzer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Ich bin begeistert! Der bisher schönste Bericht den ich gelesen habe, direkt gefolgt von dem Bericht des Franzl von der Waterkant. Klasse Bilder und super geschrieben. 

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Moin !

Tolle Fotos,toller Bericht.Was soll man dazu mehr sagen,ohne dass man den Neid raushört  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

sehr schön!#6 #6 #6 


Super Bericht#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## bine (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Toller Bericht und schöne Geburtstagsparty #6 
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, ging aber ja leider wegen der Hunde nicht!!! #d  Aber beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt!!!  #6


----------



## Tiffy (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Mönsch da hatte Ihr ja ein goiles WE. Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Sieht aus wie ausm Katalog #6


----------



## heinerv (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Hallo Micha,

hast einen schönen Bericht aus diesem verlängerten Wochenende gebastelt!!

Ich hab ja "nur" den Freitag-Stammtisch mit euch verbracht. War aber ein kleiner aber feiner Stammtisch und alle die nicht dabei waren, haben etwas versäumt.
Es ist schön zu lesen, daß die Oberpfalz solche Gewässer-Perlen hat. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Gelegenheit zu einem Treffen.

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## EgoZocker (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Was soll man noch dazu sagen? |kopfkrat 

Klasse Bericht und saustarke Bilder!!! #6


----------



## Mühle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Klasse, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und so einen Klasse Bericht für andere schreibt! Besser als in jeder Angelzeitschrift und wirklich schöne Bilder!

Weiter so! 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

HI,

ich finde auch: diese Bilder nebst Bericht sind "fast zu schade"! 
Bitte auf jeden Fall auch das Magazin weitergeben!!

Echt klasse #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Ja Leute...so wie auf diesen Bildern war eben das Wochenende.Einfach nur geil. :m 

@ Franzl

Aber ganz sicher wiederholen wir das.Deine Ecke ist für Angler echt ein Traum.Na und deine geliebte Vils ist eine wahre Perle der Natur.

@ heiner

Das nächste mal bleibst du länger. :m 

@ Anni

...mach die Fischerprüfung...du schaffst dat.


----------



## atair (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Jenau! Det is 'n Artikel für det Magazin!!!!
Erstmal 'n dicket "Petri Heil" euch "Stammtischlern" aus Berlin...
...und 'n Riesendankeschön für den tollen Bericht und die klasse Fotos!!!


----------



## STeVie (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Das ist der Grund warum ich das AB so liebe! SUPER Bericht! Klasse!  :m


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Mano man,wieder son super Bericht und super Bildern.#6 Dickes Petri an die Fänger#h


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

micha, ein spitzenartikel mit fast noch besseren foto-aufnahmen gespickt...man spürt förmlich die urbane lust des mannes am jagen und fischen inmitten einer zumindestens auf dem foto zu identifizierenden  unberührten natur...

sehn wir uns nu oben???


----------



## schaeffer_matze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Echt klasse Bericht!!! Schöne BIlder!!! Super!!!  #6 ja da franzl weiß wie man ein WE organisiert|supergri. Muss ja richtig Spaß gemacht haben...


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Stimmt Pete...diese Natur dort bei Franzl ist echt fast unberührt.

Aber sicher sehen wir uns oben.
Werde mit euch dann mal auf Fischjagt gehen müssen.  ...so 1,2,3, Tage. :m


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Booooooaaaaahhhh......... Geil!!!!!!! Da kommt mir voll der neid auf - aber von herzen ehrlich gegönnt!!!! 

Ich durfte das WE komplett durcharbeiten (morgen frei / Sonntag frei) - aber bei diesem Bericht entspannt man sich gleich noch mal...


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

na, micha, denn wolln wer mal schauen, ob uns unser trip denn auch in die nähe von hamneidet führen wird...so richtig wirds denn letztlich nur der stefan wissen, und das sicher recht kurzfristig...wir müssen ja sehen, dass wir irgendwie irgerndwo immer ein dach überm kopf haben...ziele anzupeilen, wo noch nix steht, bringt wenig...ich melde dich dann tel. bei dir...noch die nummer vom letzten jahr???


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Ja,... noch die selbe Nummer Pete.
Wäre spitze wenn wir uns oben sehen.


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Supergeil !!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Habt ihr toll gemacht!


----------



## The_Duke (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Wirklich einer der besten Berichte, den ich bisher gelesen habe! |good:  |good: 
Traumhafte Bilder, lebendige Schilderung...da brauch man schon fast gar nicht mehr selbst zum Fischen gehen  :q 

Franz....du scheinst ja im anglerischen Paradies zu wohnen....da wird man echt neidisch!  |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*



> Franz....du scheinst ja im anglerischen Paradies zu wohnen...



Ja mei.. jeder wie er´s verdient :q :q


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Ein wirklich toller Bericht und vor allen Dingen super Bilder. Scheint ja eine Traumhafte Landschaft dort zu sein. #6


----------



## wörni (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

@ Dorsch1
ich habs gewußt, Du steckst mit dem Stippfischer unter einer Decke   

Tolle Bilder, schöne Gewässer -NEID NEID NEID- hätte ich auch gern gemacht  #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

@ Wörni

...pssst...aber nicht weitersagen... :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch wenns spät kommt Dorsch1


----------



## AlexDozer (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Hab den Text jets nicht gelesen aber die Bilder sagen schon alles :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

@ AlexDozer 

Lass es dir doch einfach vorlesen. :m


----------



## Nachteule (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

Wahnsinns Bilder und ein traumhaftes Angelrevier. Macht riesen Spass, diesen tollen Bericht zu lesen #6 
Auch Grüße von Enny an Euch , der hin und weg ist |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende*

@Nachteule
ja ist wirklich ein traumhaftes Revier... und zum Glück gibt es auch viele Angler bei uns, die dafür sorgen, dass es auch ein solches bleibt 

Werd wohl am Wochenende mal wieder nach Bayern fahren - freu mich schon voll auf die Heimat


----------

